#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 龍族的天空 >  > [討論] #2 如果你是龍 你會選擇吃什麼?

## 克萊西恩

猜過龍吃了什麼以後  :狐狸望遠:  
萬一哪一天你又掛了  :狐狸哭:  
(請參考第一篇投票瞭解用"又"的原因)
上帝再讓你變成龍   :狐狸天使:  
你選完了種族  :狐狸心跳:  
投胎了  :狐狸裝鬼:  
那變成龍之後的你會選擇吃什麼呢?  :狐狸疑惑: 

(迷: 你幹嘛每次都要弄一堆圖啊?!)

----------


## ≧Squall Beryl≦

那個雜食的選項......

不知道為什麼我點不下去=▲="[好像最近才吃過(誤]

既然成為了龍！當然要吃肉（Ｏ≡0)嘻嘻嘻...這就是所謂的總攻?
　　　　　　　　　　　　　　Ｗ
所以！只對昆蟲等類沒有興趣！

不管是鼠．牛．虎．兔．龍．蛇．馬．羊．猴．雞．狗．豬．獅．狼．．等

都到我胃裡來報到！以上！謎:你在學誰阿－▲－

謎：喔咦！你這樣比較接近牙屬性吧＝口＝！
我：風也是很飄移不定的押 :onion_41: 
謎：一亖一(可怕)

----------


## 冰龍巴洛斯

我覺得草食性的龍也不錯阿.到處都可以找到食物而且不用費工夫出去獵食

(雜食可以互補也不錯.找不到肉就吃草.找不到草就吃肉)

----------


## 小V狼

嗷嗚~~ 
變成龍後
小v狼什麼都可以不用吃就能存活
小v狼相信龍本身力量無限


可是,
要燒、咬、抓...人類到痛快的地步...
吼吼吼.~~..
(謎之音:嚴重的嫉世憤俗?!)

----------


## 藍龍凱藍卓斯

一碗雞腿飯加點泡菜吧~ (雜食)

可是我想食牛肉飯˙_˙

----------


## 乘龍

隨便.....想吃啥就吃啥

算是雜食吧

不過可能要多加點糖，我喜歡甜食 XDDD

----------


## tsuki.白

益!!怎麽沒有零食這一選項Q_Q

綜合多種還是想要*一碗雞腿飯加點泡菜吧~ (雜食)*

順便説一下....我是一條挑食+懶惰的龍(死
所以雜食主義最適合我的説

----------


## 狄風

本龍本身就是個"行動行資源回收桶"
很自~然的
就按下後面有括號"雜食"的了...ˊvˋ"

----------


## 歐文˙卓拉克

恩...常常吃肉我會膩(而且我不喜歡吃肥肉...會讓我想吐)
常常吃菜的話也會膩....

不吃的話會嘴癢....

所以...還是只有"雜食"這一向可選呢...

----------


## 渥卡．揆斯

雜食+1

因為小弟有時滿貪吃的(?){不論是好吃的菜類還是鮮嫩多汁的肉類

所以不如混合起來做一道佳餚會比較好XD?

----------


## 狼圖騰

拍謝！

本冰龍與世隔絕

不需進食

還是活的下去

只要有水就好

（所以住在冰窖裡面^^"）

----------


## 風之殤

雜食+1
雜食最好啦
多吃蔬菜  有益身體健康 
多吃肉       比較快長大(是這樣嗎??)
而且也不怕找不到東西吃~~
因為什麼都能吃阿!!!!

----------


## 狂龍狼朔

如果真的變成龍~希望不需進食 需水就足夠
只要吸取日月精華就好~不想糟蹋生命~植物也有生命~跟動物平等~所以如果可以只吸取日月精華就好~吸取太陽光能量 月光能量就足夠~

----------


## huxanya

雜食,
因為飲食要均衡,
才會健康.

不過,
可以不要配泡菜?
吃青菜可以嗎?

----------


## 劍痞

「雜食算是比較方便的選擇。」

「動不動就能潛入人群到餐館吃份排骨飯，真是人間美味。」（滿足）
「更何況周圍都是凡人，嗚呼呼……」（被打）

----------


## 薩拉‧卡羅

在下吃素...在下既然是光明聖龍{在下的種族名稱...在下沒有自吹自壘的意思}....當然是不能吃肉的嚕.....

----------


## 懶龍艾斯比那

雜食但愛吃肉=w=
沒有肉我會死掉=X=
而且可以順便享受打獵的樂趣

----------


## 小火龍

我只吃過樹果……

曾經有想過要吃肉
但想一下來源
便食慾大減

肯泰羅小排？
火雉雞肉飯？
噗噗豬排堡？
沙鍋角金魚頭？
生猛……

呃…好想吐

還是吃樹果好了(點頭)

----------


## 十

在下會選擇吃雜食
因為這樣飲食才均衡　(轟)
而且這樣能選擇更多的食材　(再轟)
食可是生命的很重要的一部份喔　(轟)

----------


## 我不是狼

其實，我更希望充電……

----------


## DarkDragon

能不吃最好...
如果想吃的話就咬一咬吧(謎)

只補充礦物質就行了

----------


## wingwolf

當然是吃人啦！
地球上到處都是人，根本不用爲找不到食物而發愁嘛！
而且人肉味道……真想知道是什麽感覺……

不過……吃人的話……
很容易被“屠龍勇士”們盯上吧……

----------


## 羅傑

雜食!!
 什麼都抓抓~
   什麼都吃吃~
      什麼都不奇怪!

 組合兩種不同的食物一起吃 會組合成更好吃的食物~ (逃)
旁:料理龍王?!

----------


## 蒼天的洛爾

我愛肉...

當然我希望我的肉可以加點香料...

這樣算雜食嗎？

龍族小說裡的卡賽普萊喜歡薄荷生牛肉

我喜歡羅勒跟大蒜=~=+

最好是羊肉...嘎...

----------


## 風神龍一

小獸我想隨便吃~~有什麼都吃~~只要是能吃的~~目標是~~向食神看齊~XD

----------


## 獄-闇銀

不吃葉子, 有肉的東西, 無一倖免!

我不吃素食...

有肉最好...

----------


## 白額狼布雷克

當然吃雜食啊!我最愛咖哩飯，就算再世還是愛吃XD!!

----------


## 最i虎源太

雜食最好 , 不然會營養不良   XD  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## 雪之龍

我選:
不吃葉子, 有肉的東西, 無一倖免!
我覺得龍不吃肉很奇怪....
所以就決定選這個啦!

----------


## 雷德托爾

恩.....想和銀龍騎士裡的銀龍一樣

只要吸收月光就好~

(和超人只要吸收太陽光即可 (毆飛


吃東西.....只能算是一種消遣或樂趣吧^^"~

----------

